# Musky Popper



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

I finally got around to throwing some paint on this popper I carved out of Western Red Cedar. It was through wired using the method Vince has in a tutorial. I had fun on this one hand painting the glass eye's ( Thanks alot John!). It is 5 1/2" long and weigh's 2oz.

Douglas


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice work. Eye looks great.
Brian


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Doug, 

Really nice....I would love to throw that a few times...great eyes.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is one beautiful bait. I love the golden pearl looking over the gill area and the head looks almost alive.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Doug that looks great! Nice job on those eyes!!!!!!!!! That is one cool bait!

John


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

IMHO, one of the best poppers i have ever seen, just stunning!!!!!!!!!!

Etch


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sweeeet...as mentioned, it is so real looking it does look "alive"...a perfect blend of color and detail and just one question...are you really going to throw that piece of art in the water? Great Job!!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Awesome work! I like it alot. Was that done on a lathe?


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry for the delay guy's, I'm having a few computer problem's. Thanks for all the comment's , I'm glad you like it. I mentioned having "fun" with the eye's so here's a little clarification. These eye's are glass and come with only the pupil painted black. Simply painting gold ,silver, white or any other color would be all that is needed to make them look good. BUT, Not this time! I went to VanDykes taxidermy supply and looked at LMB painted eye's for a reference. Here's what I came up with. Gold ring around the pupil, transparent red line across the pupil, spit black with the airbrush then shoot a black ring around the eye, and finish with a dark tan overall to fill in the middle. Yes, this really was fun, and only took about ten minutes. 
NOTE, This level of detail is only necessary when finicky Musky's are keying in on tiny dot's in the eye's! When ,and if this ever happen's, I'll have all base's covered. LOL And ,Yes, this was spun on a lathe, mouth profile cut with a bandsaw, and detailed with a Dremel. And , Yes, this lure will be thrown. As all my lure's are, they are meant to be fished. Right Vince?

Douglas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree, Row. All baits should be fished with after a period of appropriate admiration. I just need a longer period of admiration with those baits you sent me.


----------

